# CRANK TRIGGER



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

had a post a while back about my 9a im running on gsxr throttles.

ive got all my parts together starting with ms2 v 3.57 01 gsxr 1000 itbs edis 4 ignition module 
previously wanted to run msd but edis 4 is more adaptable to what im trying to do. 
i got the coil. harness and 30lb injectors gm iat gm clt innovate lc-1 and finally got the manifold ready to get welded up. 
im stuck on the last part. crank trigger! ive heard i can use a ford reluctor wheel but from which vehicle does the crank wheel fit onto our 16v crank pulley?






















any input is aprreciated.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (1meanvalver)*

if you are using EDIS you need a 36-1 wheel. you can get these off an escort. you also need the edis module. this method is a little dated. 034 and others make a 60-2 setup that bolts right up to a 16v. you can then use any coil you want.


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (bonesaw)*

i have the module already not concerned with that. does the trigger wheel from the escort fit directly onto our 16v crank pulley?


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (1meanvalver)*

Nope, you will either need to weld the crank trigger on to it, or you can drill the 36-1 pattern, or you can make a piece that will press fit on to it.


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (franque)*

any have any measurements on the fit. ie what would inside diameter and width of the toothed wheel have to be. i might be able to get alot of these made for a decent price


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (1meanvalver)*

OR! i can go with the vw crank sensor thats mounted at the rear main seal.... but how am i going to run wastedspark with my 60-2


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

You can definitely run waste spark with a 60-2 crank wheel. I use it on my VR6 to drive the stock coilpack.


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (need_a_VR6)*

paul, i left you a voicemail today. in theory i could be using any four post coil for my setup which i definitely like. im interested in finding out about the rear main mounted crank sensor i have a couple people looking for this for me


----------



## franque (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (1meanvalver)*

You need to run a 36-1 for EDIS, however. The next iteration of MegaJolt supposedly will support more crank trigger wheels, but until then, you are stuck with 36-1.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Got your message, I'll take care of ya








He's not asking about Megajolt, he's asking about MS2.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (1meanvalver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1meanvalver* »_had a post a while back about my 9a im running on gsxr throttles.

ive got all my parts together starting with ms2 v 3.57 01 gsxr 1000 itbs edis 4 ignition module 
previously wanted to run msd but edis 4 is more adaptable to what im trying to do. 
i got the coil. harness and 30lb injectors gm iat gm clt innovate lc-1 and finally got the manifold ready to get welded up. 
im stuck on the last part. crank trigger! ive heard i can use a ford reluctor wheel but from which vehicle does the crank wheel fit onto our 16v crank pulley?






















any input is aprreciated.









I've got bolt-on 36-1 toothed wheels made specifically for older watercooled VW 4 cylinder engines. It mounts between the crankshaft sprocket and the crank pulley.


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (Prof315)*

Electromotive website should have what you need.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (81type53)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81type53* »_Electromotive website should have what you need.

They do have trigger wheels (and sensors and brackets) but it is all universal and a pita to make work well with MS


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

sent you an I.M prof315


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (1meanvalver)*

I have the Ford Escort stuff, a complete EDIS setup I think I do not have the coils. $50 delivered if you are interested. I got an 034 EFI setup instead.
It's pretty easy to fit the Escort ring to our stuff.


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (antichristonwheels)*

electromotive looks like they are gonna be as helpful as fabricating the escort trigger wheel to my pulley. so scratch that but thankyou for the help anyways. second i already have the escort stuff you are offering me thank you anyway. third i got ahold of a company named dynamic race solutions. i think they are based in cali and the uk. he had an interestin offer of around 350$ for a setup that will press onto the oem pulley with a mounting bracket and sensor included. i thought the price was a shy bit steep. but it sounds worth the money. still searching for any other options. thanks for the help


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (1meanvalver)*

and i made an error in the above post its ms2 v3.0 not 3.57...


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (1meanvalver)*


----------



## heyfu (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (heyfu)*

that is the 034 crank triger kit














[/URL]/IMG]


_Modified by heyfu at 5:07 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## crazy16v (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (heyfu)*

DRS is a great company. cris has been around VW'S since his velocity days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (crazy16v)*

034 has a crank trigger kit yes. but it doesnt suit my needs. i want a 36 minus one tooth wheel and not to mention 034 is too pricy. ive purchased things from them in the past and will purchase from them again. just not the trigger wheel. drs looks like its going to be the best option for my money even with the higher price.


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (1meanvalver)*

not sure if it helps or not but I have a mag sensor and a block mount from DRS that I have for sale. Originally I was going with a 4 tooth trigger wheel which was recommended, but the mag would work equally well with a 36-1. Let me know if you are interested. I'll give you a deal since I went with a different setup and no longer need it. Everything is brand new.


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (PintSized)*

definitely interested. its the same mount correct? price?


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (1meanvalver)*


16v bracket for use with power steering bracket, electromotive sensor, and wheel are all from DRS. 120 shipped. I'll throw the wheel in the box for free because I have no need for it, even if you don't either!
Sorry for the dirty block pic, was mocking it up on an old block to show setup...



_Modified by PintSized at 12:10 PM 2-16-2010_


----------



## 1meanvalver (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (PintSized)*

sounds like a plan to me. can you wait til i get paid next week?


----------



## PintSized (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: CRANK TRIGGER (1meanvalver)*

sent you an im


----------

